# Brauche Hilfe - teleflex Lenkung



## Stefan1887 (1. August 2015)

Moin !
Ich habe ein älteres Boot - Nordan16 . Eigentlich wollte ich es jetzt irgendwann verkaufen und ein anderes kaufen .
Ich bin aber mit dem Boot sehr zufrieden und will  jetzt das Boot behalten und etwas Geld reinstecken und alte Mängel beheben.
Eine Sache ist der Wendekreis .Der ist sehr groß . Ich habe 
seit 2 Jahren einen 20 PS AB dran . Wenn ich das Steuerrad 
ganz nach links drehe und dann ganz nach rechts drehe sind
es genau 1,5 Lenkradumdrehungen. Das macht genau 11cm 
Schubweite des Lenkkabels aus .Mir erschein es recht wenig .
Kann man die max .Lenkumdrehungen irgendwo einstellen ?
Glaube bei einem neuen Teleflex Lenkungsset sund es max 2,5
Lenkradumdrehungen. Kennt sich einer aus oder 
könntihr bei eurem Boot die schubweite (oder wie nennt man
das ??)mal messen .Ich habe schon Boote gesehen die drehen fast auf der Stelle . Ich habe ca 15 -20 m Wendekreis.

Ich hoffe wir lösen das Problem .

Stefan #h


----------



## ulf (2. August 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - teleflex Lenkung*

Hallo

Auch mit mehr Umdrehungen ist der Schub-Weg nicht größer. Kannst Du mal ein Bild von der Anlenkung des Motors rein stellen ? Evtl. ist der Hebel einfach zu lang. Bei mir läßt sich der Motor knapp 45° in beide Richtungen einlenken.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stefan1887 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - teleflex Lenkung*

Hab mir ne neue Lenkung eingebaut und jetzt ca.20cm Schubweg .

Stefan#6


----------



## ulf (10. August 2015)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - teleflex Lenkung*

Hallo Stefan

Da hatte ich dich beim ersten Beitrag wohl falsch verstanden. Ich dachte 11 cm in jeder Richtung. 11 cm insgesamt ist wirklich viel zu wenig. Aber Du hast es ja gelöst #6.

Gruß Ulf


----------

